# Finger versus table saw....lose lose everytime. NSFW PIC.



## Tj King (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes I was using push stick...lol. Bad form on my part resulted in this minor abrasion. I'm preaching to the choir, but if ur gut tells u it's a bad idea, you should probably listen. Took a chunk of bone, fractured finger, and a cool scar in the future.



Spoiler

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh dayum!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tj King (Jan 20, 2016)

Yup. It snowed a lot today in Tn so the trip to ERwas just as fun


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

At least you still have it.....good luck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

I feel your pain, literally. I ran a circular saw over the first two fingers of my right hand, cut them halfway off. My advice to you is if they say you need physical therapy DO IT!!! I didn't, and now I can only bend them halfway. Glad it wasn't worse for you. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tj King (Jan 20, 2016)

Yea I get to keep finger so I'm pretty pumped about that. I'm going on a duck hunting trip tomorrow so I was able to schedule ortho for Monday....priorities

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hmm....I think water n bandages won't mix well....specially the day after pain.....

Wait for it....


----------



## Tj King (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh this is a luxury hunt. Heated blind, and breakfast. I wouldn't risk it otherwise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Doesn't look like your trigger finger at least. Been there - hurts. Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Doesn't look like your trigger finger at least. Been there - hurts. Glad it wasn't worse.


From the pic it kinda almost looks like something else lol.


Seriously though, glad it wasn't worse!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> From the pic it kinda almost looks like something else lol.



Not even mine is that small - and sure as heck doesn't have fingerprints on it!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tj King (Jan 20, 2016)

Hahaha. Definitely my left middle finger. Lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Not even mine is that small - and sure as heck doesn't have fingerprints on it!


I was feeling less alone for a minute anyways ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 20, 2016)

Ouch ouch ouch !!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry to see that TJ but glad your ok.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like it'll do alright, but it'll be sore for a minute or three. Glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Looks like it'll do alright, but it'll be sore for a minute or three. Glad it wasn't worse!



Trolling for business? You never gave me a free prognosis.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Trolling for business? You never gave me a free prognosis.



Trying to figure out a way to convert the misfortunes of others into piles of turning wood in Oklahoma...

Oh... You're not gonna make it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry about your mishap Roy, hopefully you will have a full recovery, and be the wiser for it.....


----------



## jmurray (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry about your hand :( on the bright side it could have been waaaaaay worse. Every time my brother turns the table saw on I start to panic, get better soon. Everyone gets bit sooner or later


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2016)

If you were trying to compete with @shadetree_1 I think his wins. Seriously, that was a bad accident and thank the Lord it was not worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 25, 2016)

Be happy that's all you got out of the deal. Table saws keep me nervous most of the time, especially my portable unit.


----------



## scrimman (Jan 25, 2016)

OwwwwwwwOwOwOwOwOwOw.......


----------



## Tj King (Jan 26, 2016)

Just left ortho surgeon and I get to keep the finger lol! I'm kinda partial...permanent nerve damage, but hey everything has a price! In keeping with lessons to learn I am gonna make a table saw sled...seems like a good idea. Thanks for all the well wishes guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 9, 2016)

Told my wife about your accident and she found this video. Might be a good investment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Mar 20, 2016)

@norman vandyke incredible video. I think I heard it say it goes for $60. That thing stopped the blade right now!


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 20, 2016)

justallan said:


> @norman vandyke incredible video. I think I heard it say it goes for $60. That thing stopped the blade right now!


Considering that could save one of my fingers, it might be an investment worth every penny. My fingers have definitely hit saw blade at least once this year.


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 20, 2016)

It will heal up just fine. I took out a pretty good chunk about a month ago and surprisingly it is almost back to normal. Glad for both of us that we got a safety reminder and didn't have anything go missing.

I was just showing my wife the Sawstop yesterday.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2016)

justallan said:


> @norman vandyke incredible video. I think I heard it say it goes for $60. That thing stopped the blade right now!



$60? Maybe for the replacement brake...but the saw itself is about $700-$2500...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> $60? Maybe for the replacement brake...but the saw itself is about $700-$2500...


That is super misleading then. I thought it was just an attachment for any saw. I think I'd rather just be safer. Unless you mean it breaks the saw.


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 20, 2016)

The guy tried to get all the saw companies on his wagon but they didn't go for it, so he had to market his own super nice saws.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2016)

It doesn't ruin the saw. It does ruin the blade though. The teeth might be ruined and most likely warp the blade. The brake system is replaceable. 
This page has good info on it...

https://iwoodlike.com/miscellaneous/sawstop-frequently-asked-questions

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 20, 2016)

There's some good info on that link, Mark.
If a guy can afford the saw I think it might be worth it.
My question is how much moisture content it would take to trip it? For dry stuff it would be great but folks cutting green stuff would have to dis-arm it, I would sure think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 20, 2016)

I've sure looked it over especially after getting my thumb. The bigger thing is I've started paying much better attrention to eac and every cut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes, with wet wood it says to disengage the feature.


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 21, 2016)

You should try a finger in a jointer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2016)

Ummm....no thanx.


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

Keep that thing clean. Hope all is well.


----------

